# The bollard



## Thompson (24 Jul 2011)

I was on a 50 mile route and had so far done about 23/24 miles. We were on this cycle track and there was this dog to my right, and with past experiences with dogs and bikes been bad I kept an eye on it. There was three members of the group in front of me and so my view of the path ahead was restricted. I was just about to stop watching the dog when a bollard jumps infront of me and I hit it square on going about 35mph (it was down hill). I go flying over the top, bike and all as I have the clipless pedals, and land heavily on my left side.

To remember this ride I now have a massive lump and bruies on my left hip, the same again on my right knee, a cut finger, a badly scraped elbow and numerous grazes all over my legs and shoulders. That darn bollard had a nerve to jump out like that and stand in the middle of the path in clear view.

hahaha

Lesson to learn: Avoid bollards.


----------



## Tyke (25 Jul 2011)

But was the dog OK?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2011)

Yes, and what about the bike?


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jul 2011)

Was it anything like this:  

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eexMliGRMYg[/media]


----------



## Thompson (25 Jul 2011)

As for the bike, I lost a front light but I can just buy a new one. I was more surprised I didnt break the front wheel as it was some force. And the dog was fine, he just watched as I learned to fly, along with about seven members of the group who were laughing their heads off (including a doctor).

And as for the rising bollard clip. It was kinda like that, though this bollard was there all along and I actually did fly over the top. Hahaha. Unfortunately now I cant lie on my left side and lifting my left arm is too painful. :S But a nice 100 mile route today to do. 

And there's nothing wrong with failing the cycle proficiency. We never had a chance to do them so I bet my whole school would have failed. You'll have a chance to re-do it surely?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jul 2011)

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/lights.html 

click on the first pic.........


----------

